# mobile cyclechat access



## chewy (24 Feb 2012)

I used to read the forum alot on my mobile phone (always remembering to leave one hand free to bake with of course - safety first), but now the site does not display properly at all, I cant log in and is generally unavailable for mobile viewing!

Are there any plans for a mobile site, or to make it easier to reformat for mobile viewing?


it would make me happy!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Feb 2012)

chewy said:


> I used to read the forum alot on my mobile phone (always remembering to leave one hand free to bake with of course - safety first), but now the site does not display properly at all, I cant log in and is generally unavailable for mobile viewing!
> 
> Are there any plans for a mobile site, or to make it easier to reformat for mobile viewing?
> 
> ...


 
Try Tapatalk for Android or Blackberry or iPhone


----------



## Norm (24 Feb 2012)

chewy said:


> it would make me happy!


Have you spotted the "style chooser" button bottom left of the screen? Select the mobile version when you are on your mobile.


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2012)

The current "mobile" style is a stop-gap - XenForo will be building a full mobile solution into the core, hopefully in the next major release later this year.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## chewy (25 Feb 2012)

I deal...cant wait!


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2012)

I actually like the mobile version, works well for me on an Android phone.
There are 1 or 2 niggles but is much better than the old software version, if it's going to get better then that's great


----------



## Lisa21 (25 Feb 2012)

Its fine on my android, but no longer displays readably (is that even a word?!) on my old non-smartphone, but I can only get wifi in work on that one and not on my android (for reasons not known to anyone at all)-HIGHLY ANNOYING........I have to work more now instead of mooching on here.......


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Feb 2012)

Why do you need to use wifi Lisa can't you just use mobile network access.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------

